# Planning on emigrating to Italy



## Jered (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, first post here.
So I want to move to Italy, something that over been considering for a while but recently been given the gentle nudge I needed by recent events.
I'm a 26 year old bespoke cabinetmaker. I want to continue working in my field of work but I've been struggling to find prospective workshops. My ideal workshop would be low volume - ultra high end artisan work but don't mind doing joinery - building work or anything with a high level of skill. Are there craft fairs or exhibitions of fine furniture in Italy that I could visit?
Ideally I'd like to move to the Veneto region near the Dolomites but employment is my main priority. 
I'm planned a reconnaissance trip in September and enrolling on an Italian language course in October. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 
Jered.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the biggest difficulty you will face is, in fact, the recent events which you alluded to.

It has been nearly impossible to obtain work visas for Italy for many years now. And, every indication is that the "free travel/free work" rights of UK citizens will be cut short within the next few years and quite possibly sooner.

Even if you were to come to Italy right now, it is questionable as to whether you would be permitted to remain once the BREXIT particulars have been worked out. Can you afford to invest time and money in a probable losing proposition?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are furniture shows but they're high volume not small volume shops. 

While I'm sure the sort of shop you're looking for exist almost by definition they tend to be one person shops or pretty close to it. Your best bet would be to seek an older guy looking to retire. You'd likely need to buy the shop.


----------



## Jered (Jun 29, 2016)

Accbgc, I appreciate your pragmatism. It's something I'm not taking lightly. Even if it's only being there for a year while I can would lead to a more interesting life.

NickZ, hadn't thought of that! It's a similar scenario here in the UK: with the exception of one or two companies, bespoke cabinetmaking tends to be in workshops of 4 or less people and quite far between really great workshops too.

Do you know of any Italian crafts magazines that cover fine woodworking? 
Cheers
Jered


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Jered, I'm Italian, you can try to find information about Bovolone (Verona)'s city.
It is an important cabinetmaker city. 

If you need some information, don't esitate to contact me.

Regards
ilario


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

accbgb said:


> Even if you were to come to Italy right now, it is questionable as to whether you would be permitted to remain once the BREXIT particulars have been worked out.


If/when freedom of movement rights are curtailed, they will be curtailed. But that's a reason to move sooner rather than later. In the meantime, under current Italian law, EU/EEA citizens (which U.K. citizens still are, for now) need four years of continuous legal residence in Italy to meet the minimum waiting period to acquire Italian citizenship through naturalization.

If you want to move, move. Sooner rather than later.


----------

